# iPod touch shows wrong time despite new software



## OrganLeroy (Aug 23, 2008)

The iPod Touch has an annoying and well-documented bug of changing its clock by 5 or 6 hours whenever it's synced. I had hoped that the latest software update (v.1.1.5, which I installed today) would repair this problem, but no such luck.

Has Apple repaired this in v.2.0.2, and is forcing us to upgrade for $ in order to have an accurate clock? Has anyone found a good workaround for this bug in the v.1.x world?


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 23, 2008)

I had a look at the different threads about this issue and saw a few posters claiming that the update to ver. 2 had no effect on remedying the overall issue of the time display being wrong.  



> _The iPod Touch has an annoying and well-documented bug
> _


I guess then that you've already read the various threads and tried all the suggested fixes ... threads and tried all the suggested fixes ...


.


----------



## OrganLeroy (Aug 23, 2008)

> I guess then that you've already read the various threads and tried all the suggested fixes ... threads and tried all the suggested fixes ...



I searched elsewhere and didn't find anything that worked in the long term. As for here at macosx.com, the search terms "ipod touch time display", "ipod touch clock wrong", "ipod touch incorrect time", and "ipod touch time change" all produce no results--other than this current thread.


----------

